# How many trees do you need to maintain a 5-star island?



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been searching all over for an answer to this, but no dice so far...

Does anyone here know approximately the number of trees you need on the island (fruit and/or otherwise) to keep a 5-star island?

I really want to get rid of a bunch of trees that are taking up space in areas that I want to work with on my island. However, I'm worried that if I start cutting them down, I may lose my 5 star rating. And I can't find info anywhere on the number of trees that you need to have. The most of an answer I've found is "have a certain number of trees" and nothing more specific than that. 

If anyone out there has info on this or a 5-star island with not a lot of trees, please let me know! A specific number would be great, but a ballpark would be fine, too. "A certain number" just doesn't tell me anything, unfortunately. And I really want to work with these others areas, move flowers, and also move a couple residential houses. I can't do any of that until I know what I can safely get rid of.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Calysis (Apr 30, 2020)

I believe it is up to 220 trees total you can have on your island. Any more and your rating will be reduced due to an overabundance of trees.

Totally read this wrong, sorry! I actually have no idea about the minimum number of trees that you need, if there is a minimum that you need. I'm curious as well.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

Calysis said:


> I believe it is up to 220 trees total you can have on your island. Any more and your rating will be reduced due to an overabundance of trees.
> 
> Totally read this wrong, sorry! I actually have no idea about the minimum number of trees that you need, if there is a minimum that you need. I'm curious as well.



No problem! It's a really strange question and easy to misinterpret, I'm sure. 

I just really need these trees gone. Hahaha.

Hopefully someone has the answer! (Or at least an approximate number.)


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Apr 30, 2020)

I believe the answer is "technically, 0," but that you'll need to make up the points some other way, probably flowers.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 30, 2020)

While I don't have an answer for you, I'd recommend just digging up the trees entirely and checking with Isabelle after you clear each area you were planning on developing to see if your rating has dropped - that way if it has, you just need to plop down a few more trees to make up for the drop.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 30, 2020)

I know for a fact I have less than 150 trees. Its almost going to be a full week into being a 5 star island. while in my 5 star status I cut a bunch of trees because it was really bugging me and where I temporarily placed all my trees was just way enough for me (there's about 60 lined up not counting pear, cherry and orange since I cut those down)and I still maintained the 5 star status. I would always go back and talk to isabelle though just to keep in check. but I did add more flowers and items outside so that could be a reason.


----------



## Believe (Apr 30, 2020)

Since it's a point system, I think it entirely depends on how much furniture / other greenery you have set out on your island. I don't think there's a true minimum amount that the game requires if that's what you're trying to confirm.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

Demeter_Deme said:


> I believe the answer is "technically, 0," but that you'll need to make up the points some other way, probably flowers.



I've definitely got tons of flowers, if that's any help! I've only recently gone up to 5-star (a few days ago), so I'm just very concerned about losing it.



Candybalism said:


> While I don't have an answer for you, I'd recommend just digging up the trees entirely and checking with Isabelle after you clear each area you were planning on developing to see if your rating has dropped - that way if it has, you just need to plop down a few more trees to make up for the drop.



Oh, I didn't think about that. I was trying it by chopping a few down and then talking to her (I safely cut 4 so far). That's a better idea though, thanks!


----------



## Meowria (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ve been wondering that too. I really don’t like having a whole bunch of trees on my island and I’m hoping chopping most of them down won’t prevent me from getting to 5 stars.

Though based on the 5 star island tour videos I’ve seen, they tend to have little trees so I don’t think they make that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

Noctis said:


> I know for a fact I have less than 150 trees. Its almost going to be a full week into being a 5 star island. while in my 5 star status I cut a bunch of trees because it was really bugging me and where I temporarily placed all my trees was just way enough for me (there's about 60 lined up not counting pear, cherry and orange since I cut those down)and I still maintained the 5 star status. I would always go back and talk to isabelle though just to keep in check. but I did add more flowers and items outside so that could be a reason.



I also have less than 150. I just counted for the heck of it and I have approximately 130 (give or take a couple). And that's counting a few bamboo trees and also some coconut trees. I have a small orchard, so there's about 20 trees in that alone. It's mostly the ones I crowded together on the top level and on the far left of my island that I'm most concerned about. But yeah, thanks for the input! I'll definitely keep talking to Isabelle as I move/cut the trees. 



Believe said:


> Since it's a point system, I think it entirely depends on how much furniture / other greenery you have set out on your island. I don't think there's a true minimum amount that the game requires if that's what you're trying to confirm.



That's true, yeah. I know I have a hecking lot of flowers, so I'm sure those are helping out a lot. I'll try to balance with getting some more furniture and such down, too. I was saving some to do up areas later when I have more furniture that I wanted to use for said areas, but I can do it half-way if it'll save my rating. Hahaha. And yeah, that's what I'm trying to confirm! I thought there might be at least a minimum for trees/flowers.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Meowria said:


> I’ve been wondering that too. I really don’t like having a whole bunch of trees on my island and I’m hoping chopping most of them down won’t prevent me from getting to 5 stars.
> 
> Though based on the 5 star island tour videos I’ve seen, they tend to have little trees so I don’t think they make that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things.




Mhm, same. I really want to chop down the majority of them. I might keep a little forested area on the uppermost level in the middle or something, as well as some various fruit trees in places, but there's a huge clutter of hardwoods, cedars, and native fruit trees that I really want to get rid of.

Here's to hoping! I'll still be careful as I go. But depending on what I do today, I'll update this later if I safely got to a certain amount of trees (my goal will probably be around 50-75) and how many they were/what I added to make up for them.


----------

